# Does anybody else?



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

Kind of like this?


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

Stopped loading for me at 55 seconds and I have no intention of reloading.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

That was disturbing.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

.








.







.







( . . . there can be no appropriate response to this thread. Besides it's next to impossible when you've crawled under the bed, curled up in the embryonic position, sucking your thumb.)


----------



## Fritamente (Jun 8, 2010)

LOVE
That's all I have to say.


----------



## Random (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought it was ridiculous at first but now I don't think it's that bad, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Random said:


> I thought it was ridiculous at first but now I don't think it's that bad, maybe it's just me.


Its just you.


----------



## Fritamente (Jun 8, 2010)

It's amazing is what it is!


----------

